# Level-eze automatic ladder leveler



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Has anyone used or installed these on your ladders? Any recommendations? 

http://jershon.com/products/


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cardgunner said:


> Has anyone used or installed these on your ladders? Any recommendations?
> 
> http://jershon.com/products/


I've never had that particular brand, but once you have a ladder with a leveler, you won't want to be without one.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I've never had that particular brand, but once you have a ladder with a leveler, you won't want to be without one.


I hear ya. I have a little giant with the leg levelers and love it. So much I heft that around first. But I want to get my new 20' Louisville in the same realm as that. 

The levelers on my giant are spring loaded and came from factory like that.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Prefer to ladders to be factory installed, like this: 

https://www.industrialproducts.com/...on-ladder-with-leg-levelers-250-lb-rated.html


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Holland said:


> Prefer to ladders to be factory installed, like this:
> 
> https://www.industrialproducts.com/...on-ladder-with-leg-levelers-250-lb-rated.html


Just out of curiosity I clicked for shipping quote, as the price on that ladder seemed pretty good. $242 for shipping!!!!! :surprise: Almost as much as the ladder. $550 total for a 24' ladder...go sell crazy somewhere else:biggrin:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Just out of curiosity I clicked for shipping quote, as the price on that ladder seemed pretty good. $242 for shipping!!!!! :surprise: Almost as much as the ladder. $550 total for a 24' ladder...go sell crazy somewhere else:biggrin:


That shipping is stupid expensive but you could drive to their store in Columbus and while there take in a Buckeye's game or go to the store in the Big Easy and party like a wild man!


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> Prefer to ladders to be factory installed, like this:
> 
> https://www.industrialproducts.com/...on-ladder-with-leg-levelers-250-lb-rated.html


I've seen those as well but it looks a lot more difficult then the level-eze. You have to hold the ladder in place and adjust the pin. Harder then my little giant where you use your foot push the spring loaded leg in place. And even that gets tiresome doing all day.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cardgunner said:


> I've seen those as well but it looks a lot more difficult then the level-eze. You have to hold the ladder in place and adjust the pin. Harder then my little giant where you use your foot push the spring loaded leg in place. And even that gets tiresome doing all day.


I agree, the self leveling/locking ones are the ones to get. I would not bother with models that require any effort to lock in place.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> That shipping is stupid expensive but you could drive to their store in Columbus and while there take in a Buckeye's game or go to the store in the Big Easy and party like a wild man!


Do you think Pacman has a cot in his garage I could use while in Ohio??? I don't see where he has any listings on Airbnb:vs_worry:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Do you think Pacman has a cot in his garage I could use while in Ohio??? I don't see where he has any listings on Airbnb:vs_worry:


You could probably bunk in his hillbilly paint lab if you were daring enough.:surprise:


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> I've seen those as well but it looks a lot more difficult then the level-eze. You have to hold the ladder in place and adjust the pin. Harder then my little giant where you use your foot push the spring loaded leg in place. And even that gets tiresome doing all day.


yeah, agreed. Needs to be EASY!
Just not a fan of aftermarket levelers.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Holland said:


> yeah, agreed. Needs to be EASY!
> Just not a fan of aftermarket levelers.


I said they have a store in the Big EASY, what more could you want?:biggrin:


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I worked for a company that has a self leveler like in the video posted for out 32" and 24' and for people who do exteriors all summer self adjusting will really pay for it's self. I mention the 32' because one person trying to level taller ladders is tough and dangerous. 
I do have the Werner 24' with manual leveling and while it works and at times it takes minutes to get set properly here in the mountains while with self leveling you rarely have to dig and prop things to be stable. 

Even had a 16' ladder with a light duty level system that could do the job of 8' step ladders when you have stairs or on a roof.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've got several of the werners and they are good but not great. The system works and seems sturdy, but you end up trying to balance a ladder on a hillside, whilst pulling a pin out and slamming the foot into the ground. Then, it always seems like you need to re-pull the pin and move the leg another hole one way or the other.


----------

